# 45 & about to try IUI without fertility drugs



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi folks
haven't been here for a while as it all got a bit too much (tried IUI last year with low dose fertility drugs - didn't work) am now going to have a shot without the drugs - for me (and I know my age counts against me) it's about helping to get the sperm in the right place as sex is almost impossible for me due to a condition I have (vestibulitis or vulvodynia as some call it) - causes pain on contact. Last attempt at IUI was agony  - that was just with the speculum!! Don't know why I'm putting myself through this again but my heart hasn't quite given up - it's hard to face isn't it? Good luck to all of you and apologies to anyone who wrote to me and didn't get a response - I really did appreciate everyone's help I just had to get away from it all from a while.


----------



## Kitten 41 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Kazzie

Sending you some   and blowing you some bubbles!  

helen


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Helen!

all the best of luck for you x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Kazzie,

I wonder why you are doing IUI without fertility drugs.  At age 45 the highest chances are with stimulation.  Just wondered why this had been recommended.

Daisy


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Kazzie,
If you suffer so much pain "down there" (sorry don't know anything about the condition), have you looked into GIFT ?


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

thanks for your replies - I have looked at other options but just felt I wanted to try this way (also funds are running low..!). Have also tried accupuncture which seems to be helping down there!! should be having it Weds all being well. x


----------

